# Additional SS Benefit for US Veterans



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I ran across this on a Social Media site that I participate in.

http://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/military.html

SOCIAL SECURITY BENEFIT Please share this with anyone who's had active duty service between January 1957 to December 31, 2001 and planning for retirement. In a nutshell it boils down to this:
You qualify for a higher social security payment because of your Military service, for active duty any time from 1957 through 2001 (the program was done away with 1 January 2002). Up to $1200 per year of earnings credit credited at time of application - which can make a substantial difference in social security monthly payments upon your retirement. You must bring your
DD-214 to the Social Security Office and you must ask for this benefit to receive it!

This is something to put in your files for when you apply for Social Security down the road.. It is NOT just for retirees, BUT anyone who has served on active duty between January 1957 to December 31, 2001.
FYI - this benefit is not automatic, you must ask for it! We've all been on active duty between 1957 and 2001 or know someone who has.
Passing on good information for all you military folks when you apply for social security. I know this may be too early for some of you to think about social security but, keep living and you will get there...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

According to the link you attached to your post, it says you only need to talk to the SSA if you served from 1957 to 1967...beginning in 1968 the SSA started adding this credit automatically to all military SS records, so there is nothing to add for these veterans.

And I was getting all excited...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes I read that too but the Military advisor told me that you still need to request it when filing for social security and to bring your DD214 along as documentation.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I filed back in 2010 and SS wanted to see all my DD Fm 214s, I was active 66-88.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bottom line is ASK All they can do is say NO


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thought about this for awhile but then again why bother. My Military time was 1956 - 1967 and during that time as I remember the pay was $78 per month for a Private and about $275 for a Sergeant. Even adding $1200 per year to those figures would still be some of the lowest of my approx 204 quarters of working life and the amount received is based on the highest 40 quarters and so would be an insignificant amount if any. 

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a friend that served one enlistment(2 or 4 yrs) he raised his monthly SS payment by $20. It may be minimal but per year that is $240. That is a case of Brandy or rum a month in the PI.


----------

